# Source For Nos Or Vg Condition Seiko Bracelets?



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

So my 1974 (alleged) Seiko 6009 arrived from an eBay dealer abroad, functional but for one glitch (currently in watchsmith's hands), and it came on a new bracelet that actually is better suited to my 1980 Seiko 5. I've seen some 6009s go for much more with original bracelets, but since I saved a bit of dough on this one, I'm considering putting it on leather ... or?

I've never gone shopping for a 1970s NOS Seiko bracelet, any tips or pointers or offers here? TIA....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> So my 1974 (alleged) Seiko 6009 arrived from an eBay dealer abroad, functional but for one glitch (currently in watchsmith's hands), and it came on a new bracelet that actually is better suited to my 1980 Seiko 5. I've seen some 6009s go for much more with original bracelets, but since I saved a bit of dough on this one, I'm considering putting it on leather ... or?
> 
> I've never gone shopping for a 1970s NOS Seiko bracelet, any tips or pointers or offers here? TIA....


Other than to say good luck, I can only suggest you have a look at the postsfrom the guys who mod their watches. They will probably know if anyione does...

Rob


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> I've never gone shopping for a 1970s NOS Seiko bracelet, any tips or pointers or offers here? TIA....


Watch out for lots of poor quality fakes from the Far East on eBay !! :thumbsdown:

I presume by '6009', you may possibly mean 6139-*6009* ? 

If so, I may be able to point you in the right direction. :lookaround:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > I've never gone shopping for a 1970s NOS Seiko bracelet, any tips or pointers or offers here? TIA....
> ...


Not wishing to hijack the thread but could you point me in the direction of finding a bracelet for my 6139-6012

regards

Andy


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > I've never gone shopping for a 1970s NOS Seiko bracelet, any tips or pointers or offers here? TIA....
> ...


My bad, I'm seeing too many numbers lately ... I mean for my 6117. But interested in any bracelets from 1969-1974, as they could match mine.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Watch out for lots of poor quality fakes from the Far East on eBay !! :thumbsdown:


I should still keep your eye on eBay, though - 'cos there's still some good genuine N.O.S. stuff to be found. 

Picked up this N.O.S. Seiko B1171(S) bracelet earlier this week, *for less than 20 Quid* :tongue2: , including postage:
























Don't think I've ever hit the 'Buy-it-Now' button quite so fast, before. 

Didn't really need it, as such, because I'd got a couple of nice-ish 7A38-7029's already. 

But then I remembered that I also still had an empty 7A38-7029 'salesman's sample' watch case, I'd put to one side:

















.... which I'd picked up on eBay in April 2009, but so far, resisted the temptation to use on anything. :naughty:

Just finished building up another taupe-grey / black 7A38-7029 dial / movement to go in it. :hammer: Of more anon.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Good spot Paul, I'd never really thought to look for the bracelets, probably as I don't really need any but what a good buy.


----------



## Birdog225 (Jun 18, 2011)

I really need a B1171 to replace the one thats been on my wrist for 30 years...A true old friend. WOuld you care to part with it? [email protected]


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Todd and :welcome: to :rltb: - the home of all things 7A38. :grin:

Glad to see you made it over here. :thumbsup: I was wondering if you might find this thread. :lookaround:

That N.O.S. B1171S was a pretty rare find; I probably spent over a year looking for one.

It has since been built up into the closest thing I own to a mint 7A38-7029.

I'll get round to taking some photos of it, one of these days. :blush:

So, I'm sorry, there's absolutely no way I'm parting with it. :no:

I thought you were going to fit the band off that 7A38-7029/-7290 Franken that you bought off eBay ?

Then as I suggested, you could then fit a Z1020S band to that, which look quite good on a Franken, IMO.

Here's the one I'm building up at the moment, which you've already seen, in case anybody was wondering:










The Z1020S band echoes the 'dummy rivet' motif of the 7A38-7029's bezel, and fits as tightly as a B1171S. Neat huh.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's a pic of my 6117 on a modern solid link stainless Oyster bracelet.

(bought from someone on here - plenty more on eBay I suspect)

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But then I remembered that I also still had an empty 7A38-7029 'salesman's sample' watch case, I'd put to one side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of more anon, he wrote. 

Clean forgot about taking any photos of it at the time (over a year ago), let alone posting any. :duh:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> That N.O.S. B1171S was a pretty rare find; I probably spent over a year looking for one.
> 
> It has since been built up into the closest thing I own to a mint 7A38-7029.
> 
> I'll get round to taking some photos of it, one of these days. :blush:


So here, somewhat belatedly, you go ....

The 7A38-7029 'Sample' case's bezel wasn't pristine, having picked up a few handling marks and tiny scratches.

The dial and hands were N.O.S. (from elswhere; didn't come in the sample case), plus that N.O.S. B1171S bracelet:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I have quite a few Seiko bracelets that I've acquired over the years, but god knows which models they originally came off.

I suspect that many of us will have a bracelet in our spares pile that means very little to us, but its the missing link (  ) in someones restoration.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well! If we're talking bracelets........ I'm looking for an AA58A for my 7A28 7040 if anyone has one or even spare links???

:search:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> .... I'm looking for an *AA58A* for my 7A28 7040 if anyone has one or even spare links???


Does that mean that your 7A28-7040 is the JDM version, Mike ? :shocking:

Like this one currently listed on Yahoo Japan: http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b122314198

(Note the different CHRONOGRAPH font, rather than the usual Chronograph script, and lack of SPORTS 100 on the dial).

Because a 'normal' Export model 7A28-7040 uses the p/n B1075(S) bracelet.

They're pretty similar looking. Main difference is the Speedmaster clasp on the JDM version.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here it is:-










and the "small" bracelet that only just fits me:-










It would appear to be so!

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It looks like I have a rare one then? (as the actress said to the bishop!!!) :angel_not:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> It looks like I have a rare one then?


Well, let's just say 'a rare variant' to be found outside of Japan, Mike. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> .... I'm looking for an AA58A for my (JDM) 7A28-7040 if anyone has one or even spare links???


Anyway, as I wrote in my PM:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If it's any help (no easier to find), any of the following might suit:
> 
> B1075(S) off a 7A28-7040/-7049 Export model
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Then as I suggested, you could then fit a Z1020S band to that, which look quite good on a Franken, IMO.
> 
> Here's the one I'm building up at the moment, which you've already seen, in case anybody was wondering:
> 
> ...


After a fitting the same 709L dial to a freshly re-built movement and a quick hand transplant ....

here's the same 7A38-7020 Franken, in it's final guise, which I finished building up earlier today:










Yes I can see there's still a speck of something on the dial between the subdials and the 7 and 8 o'clock batons. :blush:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote"

Yes I can see there's still a speck of something on the dial between the subdials and the 7 and 8 o'clock batons. :blush:

Unquote"

How is it that we never notice those "specks" until the movement is back in?







:wallbash:

Try as I may, There is always a hand just off the mark or a speck of dust etc. etc.!

Am I autistic, subject to OCD, or just too fussy? :sadwalk: :dntknw:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> How is it that we never notice those "specks" until the movement is back in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike.

I know the dial was spotless before I offered it up, because I'd spent ages with Puffer, Sable Paintbrush and Rodico.

I suspect that it's another flake of silver paint that has fallen off the tip of the sweep hand.

I did have to give it a few gentle tweaks, and I'm still not 100% happy with it's positioning.

Though it's nowhere near as far off centre as it might appear in my photos (parallax error).









I need to pull another of these silver sweep hands hands off another movement, so .... :think:



tixntox said:


> Am I autistic, subject to OCD, or just too fussy? :sadwalk: :dntknw:


Because 'if a job's worth doing, it's worth doing well (right)'. :good:


----------

